# Achtung, gestohlene Kameras!



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, sind bei Nikon Deutschland am 21.12.2002 192 "Nikon D100" und 100 "Nikon CoolPix 2500 Website Edition" gestohlen worden. Wer also vorhat, sich eines der Modelle zu kaufen, der sollte im Augenblick (vor allem bei ebay u.ä.) aufpassen, was er kauft.

 Mehr Infos (engl.)
Word-Dokument von Nikon mit einigen Seriennummern gestohlener D100

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Januar 2003)

Oha... Aber eigentlich ist es ja dann nicht deine Schuld wenn man sowas bei eBay kauft. Man muss es wahrscheinlich nur zurückgeben oder?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrNugget _
> *Oha... Aber eigentlich ist es ja dann nicht deine Schuld wenn man sowas bei eBay kauft. Man muss es wahrscheinlich nur zurückgeben oder? *



Kamera hergeben und vermutlich Geld futsch. Oder meinst du, du würdest die Kohle jemals wiedersehen?

Also lieber vor dem bezahlen die Seriennummer geben lassen und bei Nikon checken lassen. Wenn die dir das OK schriftlich (oder per Fax) geben, dann kannste kaufen. Wenn es dann trotzdem ne geklaute Kamera war, dann kriegst du von Nikon Ersatz.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Januar 2003)

Also wenn ich nun ne geklaute habe und lass die Seriennummer bei Nikon checken bekomm ich Ersatz wenn ich unschuldig bin, oder?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

Nein, nur wenn du VOR dem Kauf von Nikon ein schriftliches OK für die angegebene Seriennummer bekommen hast.

Nikon wird allerdings nur in den seltensten Fällen ein schriftliches OK rausgeben können, da nicht jeder Diebstahl bei Nikon gemeldet wird. Die haben (logischerweise) nur die als gestohlen *gemeldeten* Seriennummern im Computer. Aber wenn die die Nummer nicht in der Liste finden, dann hast du wenigstens eine gewisse Sicherheit, wenn auch keine garantierte.

Machst du den Check nicht, dann ist es dein ganz persönliches Risiko.
Mit allen unangenehmen Folgen! Kann ja theoretisch sein, dass es erst auffällt, wenn du die Kamera weiterverkaufst und der Käufer schickt die zum Nikon-Service. Der Service stellt fest, dass es geklaute Ware ist und schon hast du mächtig Ärger am Hals, weil du gestohlene Ware verkauft hast (Hehlerei). Viel Spaß dabei, deine Unschuld nachzuweisen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Stimmt, aber das ist bei eBay ja sowieso so eine Sache.

War in der letzten C'T glaube ich ein Bericht drin, ganz interessant.


----------



## shiver (7. Januar 2003)

hm... naja, wenn ich bei ebay etwas ersteigere und die ware ist "heiss", wen interessiert denn das?

die seriennummern bekommt doch ausser mir eh niemand zu gesicht *g...

oder lässt du im fotogeschäft erst mal alle an deiner kamera schnuppern, ob die nicht geklaut sein könnte?
*shrug*
ich weiss nicht..........


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *hm... naja, wenn ich bei ebay etwas ersteigere und die ware ist "heiss", wen interessiert denn das?
> 
> die seriennummern bekommt doch ausser mir eh niemand zu gesicht *g...
> *



Und wenn du die Kamera mal zum Nikon-Service schickst? Was, wenn du die Kamera weiterverkaufst und der Käufer lässt die Kamera bei Nikon durchchecken? Was dann? Die schauen schon nach, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.  

Aber jeder kann tun, was er will. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen. Bei ner Billigkamera ist es ja noch relativ wurscht. Aber die D100 z.B. ist nicht ganz billig. Da darfs dann schon gern auch ne "legale" sein, oder?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## shiver (7. Januar 2003)

ja in dieser hinsicht hast du recht... aber dann kannst du es ja auch sicherlich anhand der rechnung/e-mail nachweisen dass du es von ebay hast, da steht ja dann auch immer wunderbarerweise namen und anschrift des verkäufers drin )

aber wer sich eine solch teure kamera leistet, ist meiner meinung nach sowieso ein mindestens semi-professioneller fotograf, und der wird sicherlich nicht so dumm sein und sich gestohlene ware holen, zumal er die kamera wohl häufig nutzt und so a) um den serivce eines tages nicht herumkommen wird und b) dem finanzamt etc. alles nachweisen muss.....


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Januar 2003)

naja, eine d100 für 500€, ich glaube nicht
das ich da nein sagen könnte. würde die kamera
entgegen nehmen, von ebay z.b. und dann es 
nikon melden.
mit glück würde ich eine belohung bekommen,
eine d1 wäre doch was


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Wenn dann bitte die D1s *träum*


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Januar 2003)

mir würde eine d1 vollkommen reichen,
meine ansprüche sind nich so hoch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Hast recht, für Schnappschüsse würde auch die reichen  

Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf die entwickelten Bilder...


Kann man von irgendjemandem von euch außer in der Galerie Photos bewundern?


----------

